
Getting Started with Docker for Windows - 131hn
https://docs.docker.com/docker-for-windows/
======
user5994461
Docker (on Linux): years of unstable releases, breaking changes and weird
issues you'll only find out in production.

Now available for windows! :D

On the bright side. Maybe that will make finding the perfect combination (i.e.
one that doesn't crash) of OS + kernel + docker version + filesystem easier
because there is limited diversity on Windows.

------
Jonnax
I'm somewhat confused. So I've given it an install but I was presuming that
there's a Linux Kernel being virtual machined in the background.

Isn't that why it requires Hyper-V?

There's reference in the instructions that changing the IPs will require the
VM to be rebooted from what I can tell as well.

~~~
snarfy
Microsoft implemented containers in the Windows kernel, so Docker for Windows
no longer needs a VM+Linux to run. The container implementation requires
Hyper-V.

~~~
nailer
Yes, but the difference is using an external VM vs the inbuilt VM.

Similarly, I use Veertu on OS X: it uses the inbuilt VM in OS X but it's still
using a VM.

The title of this article is inaccurate.

~~~
nailer
Title has now been fixed (it originally read 'run Docker without VMs')

------
flukus
But not the home edition or whatever the OEM edition is called these days.
This is another one of those aggravating things pushing me towards linux/oss.

~~~
pjmlp
The OEM Pro version is available in any computer store that sells PC parts.

~~~
jameskegel
And you'll have to pay for it, I presume, which is another difference.

~~~
pjmlp
A Windows license is nothing on a developer budget selling his work.

I really don't like this idea that we are expected to be paid, but complain
when paying for our tools.

~~~
krylon
The problem - to me, as a sysadmin/helpdesk monkey/part-time developer - is
not so much the expense itself as the bureaucracy involved.

If I want to install CentOS or FreeBSD, all I need is hardware (with one or
two spare machines usually at hand, as well as few old ones that got
decommissioned) or a VM, and I'm good to go.

If I want to install Windows, I need to talk to my boss and explain why I need
another Windows license, which can be rather tedious. (If we had an MSDN
subscription, that would not be a problem of course, but then the price tag
begins to matter.)

------
elcct
It is sad to say, but this is useless. If you enable Hyper-V you can't use
VirtualBox or VMWare Workstation. You can't also run Android emulator...

~~~
AlexeyBrin
To be fair, you can use Docker with VirtualBox, although I think it tends to
be slower and use more resources.

~~~
elcct
That is true, but it is a slightly different product, no? I wonder why they
didn't simply let users to decide which hypervisor they want to use for
Docker. I can hardly see a use case for having Docker for Windows for software
development.

~~~
jdboyd
Potentially someone could actually prefer Hyper-V on Windows 10 over
VirtualBox. On my Windows 10 laptop I use Hyper-V to run Docker, stand alone
Ubuntu 16.04 and Gentoo VMs, as well as Windows VMs provided by whatever the
Modern.IE project is now known as.

I'm sure that if I needed to run something much less currently maintained,
like OS/2, that VirtualBox on Windows would be better.

Also, I think it would have been a good idea for the Docker for Windows
package to allow choosing between common Windows VM system instead of being
tied to only one.

~~~
elcct
I was also running Hyper-V just to get an opinion, so I had Docker for Windows
and Ubuntu VM alongside. Setting it up was a little bit clumsy - nowhere near
the comfort of VMWare Workstation.

------
Yuioup
The title says "without VMs" but Docker for windows requires Hyper-V. Surely
there is a VM running in the background, isn't there?

~~~
mugsie
Yeap - and badly run from the sound of it:

> Containers and images created with Docker for Windows are shared between all
> user accounts on machines where it is installed. This is because all Windows
> accounts will use the same VM to build and run containers. In the future,
> Docker for Windows will better isolate user content.

Can someone change the title?

------
131hn
Microsoft link [https://msdn.microsoft.com/en-
us/virtualization/windowsconta...](https://msdn.microsoft.com/en-
us/virtualization/windowscontainers/quick_start/quick_start_windows_10)

------
jbb555
If you have windows "Pro".... Which most people won't have.

~~~
pjmlp
The target audience of Docker are developers.

As someone that develops software for Windows since the version 3.1, I don't
get why professional developers would use the consumer version of Windows.

~~~
AlexeyBrin
> I don't get why professional developers would use the consumer version of
> Windows.

Because most computers/laptops come preinstalled with Windows Home.

~~~
pjmlp
The keywords are "professional developers".

~~~
AlexeyBrin
I wasn't disagreeing with you, I was just pointing the reason why a lot of
coders are stuck with Windows Home.

~~~
pjmlp
Yes, but when coders buy a computer for work, they should take care to buy one
with professional version.

That is what I do.

------
dustinmoris
HN discussion is here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12581404](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12581404)

~~~
mugsie
Different discussion. Thats about Windows Server 2016 supporting docker
containers, this is about the Docker for Windows Beta.

Docker on WS 2016 is Windows containers only, this is for linux containers on
a windows system.

~~~
friism
No, you can also run Docker Windows Server containers on Windows 10. The
easiest way to do this is to install the public beta version of Docker for
Windows:

* [https://github.com/docker/labs/blob/master/windows/windows-c...](https://github.com/docker/labs/blob/master/windows/windows-containers/Setup.md) * [https://docs.docker.com/docker-for-windows/release-notes/#/b...](https://docs.docker.com/docker-for-windows/release-notes/#/beta-release-notes)

------
jagermo
My problem is that its either Docker or Vmware Workstation - i kind of need
both and I don't want to have to reboot everytime. But it looks interesting.

~~~
mugsie
Well, you could use HyperV for VMs instead - I have never done it, but its not
that bad apparently

~~~
krylon
For a while, we had part of our servers running on Hyper-V (on Windows Server
2012). I could not complain, really, except that a Debian VM at the time was
randomly loosing its network connection, like somebody was pulling out the
virtual network cable. I could imagine this got better with Debian 8, though.
(CentOS 6 had no such problem.)

------
jordic
An Pay 180$ for the pro version that supports hyper-v... Then better stay at
Linux ... Or come to...

